# mixing a router/server with other services (solved)

## 59729

I'm running a hardened minimal gentoo server, been inactive for 7years so took the last couple of days to setup. So much to learn im getting overwhelmed and as soon as one thing is done......... Think i've done most of the stuff in the security handbook and still alot from the hardened project to setup, anyways 

Right now im running: sshd, dns, logging, iptables

I will also add to that: plex media server, z-wave controller/hub, webserver, sqlserver

Most will not be visible to WAN only sshd, plex media server (also need webinterface so thinking of tunneling through ssh not sure of that works otherwise visible webserver)

I've heard it's bad practice to run router and other services on the same machine, but I live in a very small apartment and trying to keep the physical stuff to a minimum (i know tiny embedded sollutions exists). So i'm wondering what the next best sollutions is?

chroot/virtual machines?

For ex

physical: gentoo, sshd(all interfaces), logging

virtual1: router (dns, wifi ap)

virtual2: other (pms, webserver, database, smarthome/zwave, perhaps samba)

Any suggestions, am I thinking in the right direction? I have zero knowledge about this except what i've read the last couple of hoursLast edited by 59729 on Sat Nov 22, 2014 2:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 59729

Bear in mind im not asking for a complete sollution, just a tiny bit of handholding to get me started in the right direction.  :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lappen,

I run a HP Microserver on hardened.  The bare metal install does nothing other than support kernel virtual machines.

Ther are KVMs for a router, mailserver, media server and a NFS server that provides the root FS to a Rasberry Pi that runs a web server.

All the KVMs are hardened too, except the media server.

Investigate Linux Containers too.

----------

## 59729

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> lappen,
> 
> I run a HP Microserver on hardened.  The bare metal install does nothing other than support kernel virtual machines.
> 
> Ther are KVMs for a router, mailserver, media server and a NFS server that provides the root FS to a Rasberry Pi that runs a web server.
> ...

 

Thank you 

I think i might go with containers, or maybe KVM for router and LXC for the rest.

Need to read up on the security issues to *sigh*, might be a good time to check out hardened documentation

Anyways this made my life much easier, not much time will probably take a week or two until I can continue to the fun stuff, will post a new thread or ask in channel if I get completely stuck

----------

